# Woher bekomme ich Mondstoff ?



## kallesch61 (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

wollte ma fragen wie oder wo man Mondstoff herstellen kann??
thx


----------



## Dagonzo (12. März 2009)

Rezept kaufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teufelsstoff farmen. (Dämonen ab L51 im Teufelswald oder Azshara)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu einem Mondbrunnen gehen und umwandeln.

2 Teufelsstoff = 1 Mondstoff


----------



## hansk (20. März 2009)

Die Frage ist allerdings, wozu ? Aus dem Zeug ist man schneller rausgewachsen, als das Farmen es wert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. März 2009)

Sicher ist man das. Alles was bis hin zu WotLK geht ist mehr oder weniger nutzlos. Aber zum skillen ab 250 ist Mondstoff erst mal perfekt für die nächsten 20-25 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. März 2009)

Mondstofftaschen sind die grössten Taschen die beim Anlegen nicht gebunden werden. Insofern sind sie für neue Accounts bei denen man mal kurz 2-3 Twinks erstellt recht nett. Später kann man sich aber dann locker genug grosse Taschen für alle Chars leisten.


----------



## Arimar (5. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mondstofftaschen sind die grössten Taschen die beim Anlegen nicht gebunden werden. Insofern sind sie für neue Accounts bei denen man mal kurz 2-3 Twinks erstellt recht nett. Später kann man sich aber dann locker genug grosse Taschen für alle Chars leisten.



,,,mmmh...habe die suche mal bemüht...aber

wo sind denn diese MONDBRUNNEN ???

Gibts eine Map wo die verzeichnet sind ?


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Mai 2009)

In der Scherbenwelt gibt es einen in der Zuflucht des Cenarius (Zangarmarschen),
oder Teufelswald bei Jaedenar 
Ansonsten gucke auf die Kommentare zum Mondstoff bei Buffed, da stehen noch einige.


----------



## Arimar (5. Mai 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> In der Scherbenwelt gibt es einen in der Zuflucht des Cenarius (Zangarmarschen),
> oder Teufelswald bei Jaedenar
> Ansonsten gucke auf die Kommentare zum Mondstoff bei Buffed, da stehen noch einige.



...im Teufelswald...oh, ganz in meiner Nähe. 

Danke Steve  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  für die schnelle Antwort !!!!!!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Mai 2009)

eine karte mit den punkte gibt es nicht, nein. aber hier habe ich eine kleine auflistung gefunden. schon ein paar jahre alt....

http://wowforum.gamona.de/world-warcraft-1...nnen-57546.html

ansonten wie steve sagte, noch in den zangarmarschen...


----------



## derkniffo (12. Mai 2009)

Moin,

einen Mondbrunnen gibts noch auf der Burg Cenarius in Silithus, direkt im Lager beim Flugmeister


kniffo


----------

